# anyone here rebuild volvo penta trim cylinders?



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

would like to deal with a forum member first.......volvo penta duo-prop tim cylinders are leaking from bad seals.....rebuilds kits can be found on ebay.....they can be rebuilt still attached to the boat as removal is a pain ......any volvo mech's ????


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We can do it, you get the parts and bring it to me..


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks Kenny, have you done them before?......do you have the 4 prong spanner to remove the end nut?.....what would you charge to rebuild them? (ballpark price).....the spanner wrench is what is keeping me from doing it myself......stupid flat metal tool is expensive.......they are not rusted or corroded or in bad shape......thanks again


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes we have the tools, and we have done them before, i figure about 1.5 hours labor, which is 142.50 plus the fluid and tax.. sounds fair to me.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks Kenny, can you get the parts and give me a price or do you need me to supply them? and when can I bring it in?


----------

